# Slam Dunk Fishing Tournament



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

August 6th Inshore Fishing Tournament, Shoreline Park Gulf Breeze
To benifit the Gulf Breeze High School Girls Basketball Teams


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Sponsorships and ads for fishing booklet are still being accepted. Please contact Leo Pohlmann for additional information: [email protected] cell:850-393-0770


----------

